# book



## drummingman (Oct 20, 2006)

i just found this book on amazon called "ed parkers complete system of kenpo karate" by leann rathbone.does anybody have this book?
it also says that it has ground fighting covered in the book.that is the first book on american kenpo that i have seen that covers ground fighting.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 21, 2006)

It looks to be a technique manual of some sort. It's probably the same material that can be found in every other technique manual out there.


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I say if the book is cheap enough then buy it just to see if it is the real thing or not. A book about Ed Parker doing ground work? I have my doubts.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 21, 2006)

Parker was a Judo black belt in the Okazaki Judo line - but I haven't ever heard mention there was a book about the ground work side of Kenpo. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist - I'm just a skeptic.


----------



## Mikael151 (Oct 21, 2006)

Why do people keep acting like there is no groundwork in Kenpo?  We have sweeps, buckles, locks, breaks, and grabs.  All you have to do is adapt your Kenpo to a horizontal plane.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 21, 2006)

are there any books that show how to do that?


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 22, 2006)

Leann Rathbone is, I believe, the wife of the man who has this site:

http://www.kenpojujits.com/

There are a number of videos on the site that you may watch, and then draw your own inferences.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for that link!


----------

